# First Show of The Year



## shunt2011 (May 13, 2016)

I had my first shoe of the year last weekend. Had a great weekend and beautiful weather. It was my first time at this she and will do it again for sure. Some pictures of my display. 






.  
Some tulips too.


----------



## snappyllama (May 13, 2016)

Great display!  It's so eye catching. I love a neat/clean looking soap display. I'd come buy from you. 

Are those your tulips? I'm jealous!


----------



## TBandCW (May 15, 2016)

Great display!  I love seeing how others display their products.  You actually have the same pricing for market soaps as I do, except mine are $6 or 4 for $20.


----------



## Kamahido (May 15, 2016)

My daughter's birthday party was last week and the weather was indeed gorgeous! What show was this?


----------



## shunt2011 (May 15, 2016)

Thank you!  I was at the Holland Tulip Festival.


----------



## cmzaha (May 15, 2016)

I love your display, but I would never get my hubby to pack and carry to many display racks. :-(  I especially love the bath bomb display box, what a neat way to display them. Glad your show went great for you. Can I ask what is in the bottles or containers in the second pic with the soap sign on top? Just curious, they are displayed nicely


----------



## shunt2011 (May 16, 2016)

Thank you Carolyn. That means a lot to me.  They were little metal buckets that has a small sugar scrub, a bar of soap and a lip balm in them. I sold all three.  It was Mothers Day Weekend.  I've decided I will get different colored buckets for all my holiday shows. I have Red, White and Blue for Memorial Day. I'm going to put some sand in them with flags.  I like how they looked


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 16, 2016)

I love everything I see in these pictures, well done! Especially nice touch with the metal buckets with the things in it, I may borrow that idea from you, it would make a great gift for my sis!

The soaps and other items had similar colors as the tulips, nice touch : )


----------



## KristaY (May 16, 2016)

Beautiful display Shari! Everything looks very tidy and inviting. I'm glad you did well! :clap: What a great event to start your show season. There are many people in the local gardening clubs in my little corner of northwest AZ that go to the Holland Tulip Festival every year and LOVE it. I bet you had a blast!


----------



## Dahila (May 16, 2016)

I love you display and I was scared to get brown tablecothes.  I hope it was not disappointing, and had a good sales.......... or black..........I am gonna get it!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 16, 2016)

The brown works great. They don't get too messed up with the soaps and stuff. I just brush it off with a small brush. The soaps and other stuff pop on the darker color. So I say go for it.  

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. I've always been very unsure with my display. 

Hollander was beautiful. The tulips were perfect. Went to a tulip farm and they had 5 million tulips   So gorgeous.


----------



## Soapsense (May 16, 2016)

That is an awesome display!! Very Well Done.  I looked at those acrylic lip balm holders.  I use Oval lip balm tubes, and wasn't sure if they would fit in there right. 
I too love the bath bomb bins.


----------



## Rowan (May 16, 2016)

Wow, that's a gorgeous display. I love your different shelves and containers. They give interest and changes of height, but are so organised. I would definitely buy from you  The brown tablecloth really looks great and sets everything off beautifully. I would definitely aspire to that level of display when I eventually start selling!

The tulips look amazing too! I fell in love with them after visiting the Eden Project in Cornwall and always reminds me of Spring!


----------



## Dahila (May 16, 2016)

Thank you for amazing pictures, from show and the tulips)


----------



## kchaystack (May 17, 2016)

Holland is a very pretty part of Michigan.  I am also looking forward to the cherry festival in Traverse City and maybe the honey festival.


----------

